# Confined Space Work Permit required prior to entering any confined space vessel



## Minga

Confined Space Work Permit required prior to entering any confined space vessel

yo lo traduje asi: 
>	El Permiso de Trabajo para Areas Reducidas o Espacios Confinados es requerido previo al ingreso de .. y ahi "VESSEL" me confunde

Estoy traduciendo un manual técnico y en este caso hablan de permisos para ingreso a lugares confinados / espacios reducidos.

Muchas gracias!
Minga


----------



## alberto magnani

"Vessel"="Recipìentes, cilindros"
"Confined Space"=" sellados" "acceso restringido"
Se refiere a recipientes herméticamente sellados para almacenar elementos tóxicos, radioactivos y otras sustancias extemadamente peligrosas.
El sellado no solo se refiere al recipiente, sino también al lugar donde van a estar almacenados.


----------



## Minga

ah perate, CONFINED SPACES no SON entonces espacios reducidos o confinados sino de acceso restringido...? lo debería poner asi? ESPACIOS DE ACCESO RESTRINGIDO...??
y con respecto a confined space vessel, al final, se traduciría como recipientes de uso restringido? sellados herméticamente?
no entiendo al final cómo traducirías confined space vessel... aunque capto perfecto qué quiere decir cada cosa
Gracias Alberto! espero tu comentario para definir


----------



## alberto magnani

Yo utilizaría "Recipientes almacenados en lugares herméticamente sellados"
(a veces son bóvedas de concreto y acero, a veces son fosas bajo tierra)


----------



## chemgirl

*Confined Space Work Permit required prior to entering any confined space vessel* 

Mi sugerencia: 

Se requiere permiso de entrada a espacio confinado antes de entrar a cualquier espacio confinado de un tambor / recipiente


----------



## Minga

uno se puede meter dentro de un tambor o recipiente?


----------



## Peter P

En mi experiencia se refiere como espacio confinado (o encerrdo) a todo el espacio donde existen limitaciones. En el caso de vessel, véalo de forma general como recipiente que puede ser un tanque, un cuarto de control o cualquier espacio donde puede haber dificultades para la movilidad, también porque las condiciones de ventilación son muy limitadas, donde puede existir concentraciones de gases y vapores, etc.  Si por ejemplo tiene alguien que entrar a un silo a realizar un trabajo, pues ese ese silo es
lo que en inglés se define como confined space vessel.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

entonces qué pondría? tanque de espacio reducido en vez de confined space vessel? o  recinto de espacio reducido?


----------



## abeltio

Se requiere un Permiso de Trabajo para Espacio Confinado antes de ingresar a cualquier recipiente (o espacio) designado como "Espacio Confinado".

El original en inglés es paupérrimo.


----------



## chemgirl

Un espacio confinado, no es necesariamente pequeño o reducido. 

Se considera como espacio confinado todo lugar que no haya sido diseñado para la estadía del ser humano.

Te sugiero que realices una búsqueda en google para que obtengas toda la información necesaria para que despejes tus dudas. Uno de los resultados que yo obtuve fué esta página.

Saludos!!


----------

